Ask HN: Is Software Energy or Matter? - Dacod
======
vumgl
Software/knowledge/information is interpretation of either energy or matter.
David Chalmers describes it well.

------
the_hoser
Software is information. Information is created with energy, in a process that
could involve matter, but it is fundamentally neither.

~~~
kleer001
What information does not require matter?

~~~
the_hoser
An electromagnetic signal traveling through space.

~~~
kleer001
Photons are matter, IMHO.

~~~
the_hoser
Photons lack mass. They don't meet the definition of matter.

